# What room?



## Sokkasmom (Jul 24, 2013)

What room of the house do you guys keep your betta(s) in? I keep my lil guy, Sokka, in the living room most of the time, then bring him into the kitchen with me when im doing the dishes (he likes to watch me walk around the kitchen). Am i the only one who takes her betta with her to do chores? (granted hes in a 1 gal tank so thats easier than moving a 5 or 10 gal)


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine are in the bedroom that my husband and I share with our 7 year old (yes, we live in a 1 bedroom apartment - hoping upgrade soon), so they don't get to see us very much. But the other day, my son had a whole bunch of friends over playing video games in the bedroom, and my female was doing the "happy dance" the entire time they were there. It was really cute. 
Oh, and my babies are each in 5 gallon tanks, so they don't get to travel around with me.


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine used to live on the kitchen counter. When I got him a larger tank he moved into our living room. He's getting a neighbor tonight. I wonder who I will end up with?


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

One is in my son's room. I have two in a divided 10 gallon in the kitchen. I was going to put the divided tank in my son's room but I couldn't bear to not see my Whisper all day long (pictured in my avatar) I have one in a 10 gallon in the dining room. I am in and out of there all day long. I prefer to have my bettas when I spend most of my day which is the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

In my entry way. I love being able to see it from the TV room.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

that is so cute, well iv'e got bettas pretty much in every place so there's no need to carry them around! they've all got their unique personalities.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My room


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

All of mine are in my bedroom since the house is technically my grandfather and he would NOT appreciate a tank anywhere else in the house unfortunately!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

All of them (except one) are in my bedroom... Lol. I have an awesome set of shelves and its really the only place I can fit them all. 

The other one's down stairs in the living room in a "display" tank.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

All of my pets, including the dog, live primarily in my bedroom. In the house we live in now, I got lucky and ended up with a very spacious room; the biggest one in the house. Lots of room for fish tanks was all I could think. ;-)
Currently none of my fish are in a move-able size tanks though, so no one goes anywhere with me, but I spent about 90% of my time in my bedroom while I'm home anyway so they almost always have some company. I've even positioned the shelves and tank stands so that I can see everyone from my computer desk! xD


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have four tanks and all of them are on the desk in my bedroom, I'm homeschooled so I spend my day doing school with all of them! In less than a month I'll be spending 8 hours a day with them! I also share my bedroom with the family cat, He sleeps in my bed and lays in the sun in my room all day!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My 3 little ones are in our games/computer room,it's a very nice big room where we are most of the time so they have lots of visitors and people & pets to watch.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Bedroom


----------



## lalala145 (Jun 18, 2013)

I keep him in the bedroom, he seems to like it there.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine are all over the house. My daughter's bedroom, my bedroom, family room, kitchen and my sewing room.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I have 1 in the kitchen, 3 in the den, 1 in the living room & 2 tanks in the dining room . . . oh I also have one on my desk at work.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

My two are both in my bedroom, and only one lives in a tank that's small enough to move. My mom doesn't really appreciate me having two fish at all, let alone if I took one out to the kitchen :/


----------



## Alu (Jun 25, 2013)

jesssan2442 said:


> I have four tanks and all of them are on the desk in my bedroom, I'm homeschooled so I spend my day doing school with all of them! In less than a month I'll be spending 8 hours a day with them! I also share my bedroom with the family cat, He sleeps in my bed and lays in the sun in my room all day!


I was homeschooled too!

Mine lives in my bedroom too, since I still live at home and there is nowhere else to put him. I have two tanks on my dresser, could probably squeeze another on there. :-D


----------



## LoveLee (Jul 18, 2013)

I keep my two boys in the kitchen where I spend most of my time. My bedroom might be too cold for them since I have the a/c blasting.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

All of mine are in my bedroom. One is on my desk, and one is on my bookshelf.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

My aquarium is in the dining room, against the wall on a stand. It gets a lot of attention from me and my family, as well as guests (kids especially love it).


----------

